# Audi A3 to S3 conversion?????



## MKVdemon (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey there people, I was curious about converting a us spec A3 to S3. 
I know HPA does awd conversions for these types of cars, but I was wondering what would be cheaper. Plan one would be to buy a 2.0T Quattro A3 and have a shop do whatever would be necessary to swap a 6-speed from a fwd a3. The second plan would consist of buying a fwd A-3 and having HPA make a new floor pan for the rear Diff. Now I'm guessing that the first option would be cheaper, but having never done this, I figured I'd post it up here for feedback. Any opinions, suggestions, ect is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MKVdemon said:


> Hey there people, I was curious about converting a us spec A3 to S3.
> I know HPA does awd conversions for these types of cars, but I was wondering what would be cheaper. Plan one would be to buy a 2.0T Quattro A3 and have a shop do whatever would be necessary to swap a 6-speed from a fwd a3. The second plan would consist of buying a fwd A-3 and having HPA make a new floor pan for the rear Diff. Now I'm guessing that the first option would be cheaper, but having never done this, I figured I'd post it up here for feedback. Any opinions, suggestions, ect is greatly appreciated.


Just buy a quattro and then go to eurospec tuning in gilroy and purchase the s3 motor. Its been sitting there for ages. I hopenyou have 30k cus thats the prixe to do the full conversion including labor


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Once you figure out all the costs there is close to a zero chance of you doing this.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Good luck to ya !


----------



## morgan114 (Feb 27, 2012)

thank youhttp://www.******************


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Just get a golf R!

same thing:laugh:


----------

